# Wanted: HGVC at flamingo 2BR April 17-20



## stevio99 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking for 2 BR at HGVC at Flamingo for April 17-20.  Board will only let me offer $100/night, plus I'll cover any guest certificates.  If this interests you please let me know via TuG inbox.


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bump bump..


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump bump ..


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump bump ..


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bump bump ...


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 12, 2014)

bbbbbbbbbbbump


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 14, 2014)

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppp


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, there is no availability at Flamingo for a 2 bedroom on those dates.


----------

